# Does the mini use the same type of RF remote that the roamio uses?



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Would be nice to have that functionality in the mini so you can hide the box behind the TV or in a closet.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> Would be nice to have that functionality in the mini so you can hide the box behind the TV or in a closet.


TiVo now sells a USB IR receiver that can be used if you want to hide the box.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

generaltso said:


> TiVo now sells a USB IR receiver that can be used if you want to hide the box.


Would be nice if they went with RF in the mini remotes instead.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I wonder if TiVo will come out with an RF dongle for the Mini...

I have absolutely no idea if it would work, but it is an interesting thought.

http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=5463


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I wonder if TiVo will come out with an RF dongle for the Mini...


They did. It was the TiVo Slide. Too bad they discontinued it. We may see something new as a replacement.


----------



## jessehere (Apr 14, 2010)

i wonder if the slide with work with the roamio


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jessehere said:


> i wonder if the slide with work with the roamio


it better. That is what I plan to use when I get my Roamio.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I have a blu-ray player that I've been having IR issues with. It's in a cabinet with a glass door but the remote doesn't seem to work with it unless you're standing right next to it. Do you think Mini USB IR receiver would work with it? It's a Panasonic DMP-BD85.

The other option is to get something like this from Smarthome which only uses the USB for power: http://www.smarthome.com/59507/Smar...Repeater-Kit-with-Surface-Mount-Sensor/p.aspx


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Does anyone know if the new RF remote will be able to perform Macros so that I can power everything on/off with one button?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

From the reviews it's pretty basic. I don't think it even has learning for the power/input/mute buttons like past remotes had. Although someone mentioned that they talked to a CSR at TiVo who said a replacement for the Slide was coming soon. So maybe their plan is to give a basic remote with the TiVo and sell a premium one as an accessory. I know when I took a survey a few months back they asked about all sorts of features that might make it better for a real HT setup. We'll have to wait and see where they landed on this.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

generaltso said:


> They did. It was the TiVo Slide. Too bad they discontinued it. We may see something new as a replacement.


Exactly. And the new remote HAS NO KEYBOARD. ***STUPID MOVE TIVO***

Let's hope they come to their senses and offer a new Slide model soon... For now, I will use my Slide on it and hope it doesn't break (it is confirmed to work fine).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Exactly. And the new remote HAS NO KEYBOARD. ***STUPID MOVE TIVO***
> 
> Let's hope they come to their senses and offer a new Slide model soon... For now, I will use my Slide on it and hope it doesn't break (it is confirmed to work fine).


But the new remote does have a remote finder 

At least the Plus and Pro models do anyway.

I still don't get it. I was surprised that so many people drop their remotes. Do alot of people lose their remotes too?


----------

